# New Holland T2420



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Sold my TC35DA and upgraded to the new T2420, full cab, heat, ac, and radio. 60HP Turbo.
Will run a snow bucket and 8' blade(as needed) up front and a 7' rear blade in the back.
Should make life easier doing 99 driveways at a condo we have plus other stuff.
I'll try to post pics of the fleet before snow fall.
James


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very nice, let us know how it works out.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice Tractor

i have been wanting one of those for a while but just dont use it enough to justify


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet looking tractor


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great looking new holland  can you get a pic of inside the cab


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

How well does the 3500 pull it? _(I'm assuming thats what you pulled it with, largest truck in your sig)_


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

very nice tractor. would love to get one someday...


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice tractor


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice addition!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice tractor, didn't know they came in blue.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice New Holland, a purchase from Chappell Tractors? Where in NH are you located, I'm on the secoast in Rochester


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

JGLANDSCAPING

I NOTICED YOU HAD A 8FTMM WITH A FOIL. HOW DO YOU LIKE THE FOIL. WHAT DOES IT DO TO YOUR AIR FLOW?? i'M THINKING OF ADDING ONE BUT DON'T FEEL LIKE DEAL WITH AIR- FLOW PROBLEMS.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks guys.
The 3500 tows it without a problem, my 2500 tows it fine too and I have lots of hills!

I live in New Ipswich but my company is based in Milford/Amherst and yes it was a Chappell purchase, they are real good to me there and I buy everything from clothing to parts and equipment there.

The snofoil is good, nice on some long roads that we plow, never a problem with airflow either but I also don't run that plow much on my truck, mostly on the other 2500.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

good luck with the new tractor , you will be plowing in a tee shirt ! the heat cranks good

we have a tc40da with a cab and it blows a truck away for plowing , especially in the tight spots . 

just wondering what did you think of the 35 ? did it do everything you asked . 

can't wait to hear how the bigger machine works out for ya , once again good luck with her


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Chappell Tractor is a great place Love the store they have there. The first time I went in I was looking around forever, it is a big boys toy store. Unfortunetly it is over an hour away from me so I don't get over there often.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

storm king;600365 said:


> good luck with the new tractor , you will be plowing in a tee shirt ! the heat cranks good
> 
> we have a tc40da with a cab and it blows a truck away for plowing , especially in the tight spots .
> 
> ...


The 35 did do everything I threw at it, just didn't like full pallets of pavers or block, it without the cab it kind of sucked in the winter, and for the price of the 45hp w cab, I decided at 60hp wouldn't be a bad thing.



******* farmer;600522 said:


> Chappell Tractor is a great place Love the store they have there. The first time I went in I was looking around forever, it is a big boys toy store. Unfortunetly it is over an hour away from me so I don't get over there often.


I go there and still spend way to much time there because I talk to everyone and like looking at all the new stuff they have, not to mention the extensive carhartt and underarmor selection they have and the cutie that runs that part of the store (the discounts she gives me are nice too) hehe.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

how much does one of those go for??? also what does that thing weigh???


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Tractor, loader, front and rear hydraulics, loaded tires, radio, A/C, heat, rear wiper (along with front) was a little over $41K.
Weighs in about 8-9k.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

nice. hope it does well for you this winter


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope you have fun with that


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks man! To bad I don't get to plow with it


----------

